# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  إغلاق أربعة بنوك أميركية

## الوسادة

*أغلقت السلطات الأميركية أربعة بنوك في جورجيا وكاليفورنيا ليرتفع عدد البنوك المنهارة بالولايات المتحدة هذا العام إلى 22 بسبب استمرار تداعيات قروض الرهن العقاري التي تسببت في الأزمة المالية عام 2008.

واستولت المؤسسة الاتحادية للتأمين على الودائع في البنوك الأربعة وهي هابرشام بنك في كلاركس فيل في جورجيا، ويصل حجم أصوله إلى 387.7 مليون دولار, وسيتيزن بنك في إيفنغام في سبرنغفيلد بجورجيا وتقدر أصوله بـ214.3 مليون دولار.

كما استولت المؤسسة على تشارتر أوك بنك في نابا في كاليفورنيا وتبلغ أصوله 120.8 مليون دولار وسان لويس تراست في سان لويس في كاليفورنيا وتصل قيمة أصوله إلى 332.6 مليون دولار.

يشار إلى أن جورجيا وكاليفورنيا كانتا من بين أكثر الولايات الأميركية تضررا من انهيار البنوك. فقد تم إغلاق 21 بنكا في جورجيا و12 بنكا في كاليفورنيا في العام الماضي.

ويتوقع أن يكلف انهيار هابرشام بنك المؤسسة الاتحادية للتأمين على الودائع 90.3 مليون دولار وأن تصل تكلفة سيتيزن بنك إلى 59.4 مليون دولار.

أما التكلفة التي ستتحملها نتيجة لانهيار تشارتر أوك بنك فستصل إلى 21.8 مليون دولار بينما تصل تكلفة انهيار سان لويس تراست بنك إلى 96.1 مليون دولار.

وقالت المؤسسة الاتحادية للتأمين على الودائع إن 157 بنكا أغلقت العام الماضي بالمقارنة مع 140 عام 2009.

وبلغت تكلفة مؤسسة التأمين على الودائع نتيجة لانهيار البنوك 36 مليار دولار في 2009  مقابل 21 مليار في 2010. 


المصدر:	وكالات*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كل اشي الا ما ينتهي  :SnipeR (88):

----------

